# satin genetics.



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok I've bred 2 litters recently.

Doe one: Her father was a satin and her mother I think was a non carrier.

Doe two: Is satin.

If I breed their progeny what are the chances of satin kits?

I do not think the stud carries satin gene. He's a tri.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

iI am not that good at genetics myself but I guess the following

Doe One: is a carrier of satin
Doe Two: is Satin

Doe One paired to non satin will give 50 per carrier 50 per cent non carrier
Doe Two paired to a non satin would give 100 per cent carrier of satin

so none of the pairings would initially produce satin kits


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

completely right pro.

if you want more satin keep a buck from the satin doe and put it to either doe. if put to his mother you will get 50/50 chance of satin, put to the other doe 25% chance of satin. if you bred a baby from each litter tougher you will either get 25% or 0% chance of satin depending on if the baby from the non satin inherited her satin gene, but you won't know which ones have or haven't so if you wanted to do that your best bet would be to use a buck from the satin doe on a few does from the nonsatin


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Or I could use a buck and doe from the satin litter (hoping I have one of each to do that with) ? Could My satin doe produce satin if there is no satin present in the tri buck? I don't think it can but I'm not sure.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

if no satin in the tri buck at all then you will not have any satins in the litter only carriers of satin if paired to the satin doe which if you pair a buck from the offspring back to the satin doe would produce 80 percent satin and 50 per cent none visual satin but half of the none visual satins would be carrier of satin

if the tri buck is a carrier of satin and you pair to either doe then you will jave satin in their offspring


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

satin X satin = 100 % satin
satin X none satin carrier = 100 % satin carrier
satin X satin carrier = 50 % satin 50% satin carier
satin carrier X satin carrier = 50 % satin 25 % satin carrier 25 % non satin carrier
Someone more experienced in genetics will correct if I am wrong


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

So basically what I got out of that is, if I breed this litter to each other I'd have 50% chance of satin babies. If I bred a buck to my satin doe I'd have 75% chance. Unless (and I don't think he is) my tri buck carries the satin gene in which case I might have some satin babies in this litter. Their colours haven't started showing yet.


----------

